# Game capture is laggy



## TrueTeamGamer (Jun 15, 2020)

My video after recording was extremely laggy. It looked fine while recording.


----------



## qhobbes (Jun 15, 2020)

Please post a log with your issue! Here's how...
					

OBS Studio creates a log file each time you run it which contains very useful diagnostic information. Without a log file, it's much harder for any support volunteers to figure out problems and your post may be ignored.  To upload a log file, go to the Help menu > Log Files > Upload Last Log...




					obsproject.com


----------



## TrueTeamGamer (Jun 15, 2020)

https://obsproject.com/logs/OpxGhYSlwHCmUPRY


----------



## qhobbes (Jun 15, 2020)

1. Your Laptop has two GPUs. OBS is running on the weak integrated Intel GPU. For better performance as well as game capture being available you should run OBS on the dedicated GPU. Check https://obsproject.com/wiki/Laptop-Troubleshooting
2. Your GPU is maxed out and OBS can't render scenes fast enough. Running a game without vertical sync or a frame rate limiter will frequently cause performance issues with OBS because your GPU will be maxed out. OBS requires a little GPU to render your scene.

Enable Vsync or set a reasonable frame rate limit that your GPU can handle without hitting 100% usage.

If that's not enough you may also need to turn down some of the video quality options in the game. If you are experiencing issues in general while using OBS, your GPU may be overloaded for the settings you are trying to use.

Please check our guide for ideas why this may be happening, and steps you can take to correct it at https://obsproject.com/wiki/GPU-overload-issues
3. The encoder is skipping frames because of CPU overload. Read about it at https://obsproject.com/wiki/General-Performance-and-Encoding-Issues
4. Runs OBS as Admin
5. Display and Game Capture Sources interfere with each other. Never put them in the same scene.
6. If you plan on uploading/streaming your recordings to various video platforms then having the YUV Color range set to "Full" will cause playback issues in certain browsers and on various video platforms. Shadows, highlights and color will look off. In OBS, go to "Settings -> Advanced" and set "YUV Color Range" back to "Partial".
7. Upgrade to Windows 10 2004 if available.


----------



## TrueTeamGamer (Jun 15, 2020)

I tried changing to high performance instead of power saving, but it just shows a blank screen.


----------



## qhobbes (Jun 15, 2020)

Laptop? Black screen when capturing? Read here first.
					

Depending on your Windows version and what sources you wish to use, you may need to set OBS to run on a specific GPU. Not sure which Windows version you have? Press Windows+R and run "winver".  For Windows 10 1909 or newer: Open Settings and search for "Graphics Settings". Select "Classic App"...




					obsproject.com


----------



## TrueTeamGamer (Jun 16, 2020)

Still not working.


			https://obsproject.com/logs/Enm9vJMNESPFEUmG


----------



## qhobbes (Jun 16, 2020)

1. Runs OBS as Admin
2. Your log contains no recording or streaming session. Results of this log analysis are limited. Please post a link to a clean log file.
To make a clean log file, please follow these steps:

1) Restart OBS.
2) Start your stream/recording for about 30 seconds. Make sure you replicate any issues as best you can, which means having any games/apps open and captured, etc.
3) Stop your stream/recording.
4) Select Help > Log Files > Upload Current Log File. Send that link via this troubleshooting tool or whichever support chat you are using.


----------



## Iplay4u (Jul 14, 2021)

qhobbes said:


> 1. Your Laptop has two GPUs. OBS is running on the weak integrated Intel GPU. For better performance as well as game capture being available you should run OBS on the dedicated GPU. Check https://obsproject.com/wiki/Laptop-Troubleshooting
> 2. Your GPU is maxed out and OBS can't render scenes fast enough. Running a game without vertical sync or a frame rate limiter will frequently cause performance issues with OBS because your GPU will be maxed out. OBS requires a little GPU to render your scene.
> 
> Enable Vsync or set a reasonable frame rate limit that your GPU can handle without hitting 100% usage.
> ...



Any chance I could have some help too? When trying to play Phazmophobia, it plays just with no lag whatsoever. However, OBS's game capture falls down to 33 fps when I move the camera around a lot. When the camera is still it sits at a solid 60. https://obsproject.com/logs/xqka4aoZ81xLe_L1


----------

